# Chọn màu sắc chăn - ga - gối theo 12 cung hoàng đạo (p1)



## lyhaiyen (18/4/19)

_Trong 12 cung hoàng đạo, mỗi một chòm sao sẽ sở hữu những nét tính cách riêng biệt. Chính vì thế, việc lựa chọn và trang trí giường ngủ theo phong cách 12 cung hoàng đạo thể hiện dấu ấn, tính cách riêng biệt của mỗi cung. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com khám phá màu sắc thương thích với bạn qua bài viết bên dưới nhé:_

*Bạch Dương (21/3 – 19/4)*
Các cô nàng Bạch Dương mạnh mẽ, sắc xảo và xinh đẹp cực kỳ phù hợp với những tông màu đỏ sang trọng, quý phái. Theo truyền thống Á Đông, màu đỏ tượng trưng cho sự may mắn, sung túc, thịnh vượng. Do vậy màu đỏ thường là gam màu truyền thống chủ đạo trong ngày cưới. Còn theo phương Tây thì màu đỏ tượng trưng cho tình yêu nồng nàn, bất tử nên họ thường sử dụng màu này để trang trí bàn tiệc cưới hay bó hoa cầm tay cô dâu. Một bộ chăn-ra-gối màu đỏ đầy năng lượng và lạc quan sẽ là lựa chọn được ưu tiên cho cô nàng Bạch Dương đầy kiêu hãnh.





_Chăn Drap Gối Everon ESM19014 đỏ sang trọng, quý phái_​*Kim Ngưu (20/4 – 20/5)*
Kim Ngưu với tính cách trầm tĩnh, khá giỏi về việc lắng nghe, quan tâm chăm sóc người khác, nhưng cũng rất có chủ kiến, siêng năng và luôn được mọi người yêu quý. Gam màu pastel, màu be rất phù hợp với những cô nàng Kim Ngưu. Bạn có thể phối màu nâu với màu navy, trắng, hoặc vàng hoặc cam…Một bộ chăn ga gối với chất liệu cotton, satin hay tencel với tông màu nâu chủ đạo kết hợp màu sắc hài hòa là gợi ý dành riêng cho chòm sao Kim Ngưu.





_Bộ sản phẩm Chăn-Drap-Gối Edena_​*Song Tử (21/5 – 21/6)*
Tính cách Song Tử thay đổi thất thường nên chọn chăn-ra-gối-nệm với màu sắc xanh da trời vừa đẹp lại vừa hợp với tính cách. Xanh da trời tượng trưng cho niềm mơ ước, tự do, bay cao, bay xa. Nó còn mang ý nghĩa về sức khỏe, lưu thông, suôn sẻ, thoải mái, tận hưởng, nghỉ dưỡng. Đây là màu sắc chăn ga rất phù hợp với các nàng Song Tử nhé!





_Bộ Chăn Ra Gối Dành Cho Nàng Song Tử_​
*Cự Giải (22/6 – 22/7)*
Cự Giải luôn cần sự ấm áp, thân quen trong căn phòng của mình. Vì thế, chiếc giường ngủ của cô nàng Cự Giải cần có những chi tiết gợi nhớ sự an toàn, bình yên, vỗ về như chính vòng tay gia đình.

Màu sắc gần gũi với tâm hồn Cự Giải là những tông màu của ánh trăng như trắng ngà, vàng sáng, nhũ ngọc trai. Những bộ chăn ga gối gam màu này với chất liệu cotton thoáng, mịn luôn mang lại cảm giác thoải mái cho làn da mỏng manh của nàng Cua.






_Những bộ chăn ga gối chất liệu cotton thoáng, mịn luôn mang lại cảm giác thoải mái cho nàng Cự Giải_​*Sư Tử (23/7 – 22/8)*
Nói đến Sư Tử thì không ai không nghĩ tới với khả năng lãnh đạo, rất có duyên với sắc sàu sặc sỡ, nồng cháy mang sắc thái đậm của màu cam. Ngoài ra, một bộ vỏ chăn ga gối màu vàng cũng sẽ là một lựa chọn không tồi bởi đây vốn là màu tượng trưng cho hoàng gia, quý tộc.





_Với khả năng lãnh đạo vốn có thì sắc vàng sẽ là tông màu thích hợp nhất dành cho các chòm sao Sư Tử _​
*Xử Nữ (23/8 – 22/9)*
Xử Nữ là chòm sao trong sáng và kỹ tính nhất trong các cung hoàng đạo.  Chính vì thế, gam màu trắng chính là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các cô nàng nữ tính Xử Nữ đấy nhé





_Gam màu trắng chính là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các cô nàng nữ tính Xử Nữ_​
Mời các bạn cùng xem tiếp phần 2 của Chọn Màu Sắc Chăn-Ra-Gối Theo 12 Cung Hoàng Đạo ở bài viết sau nhé


----------

